# Brat-Hornfisch- Hering- Weißfisch in Sauer



## Bondex (11. Mai 2005)

Brat-Hornfisch- Hering- Weißfisch in Sauer
Sauer einlegen konserviert Fisch nicht nur sondern macht ihn auch äußerst schmackhaft. Außerdem werden die ganz kleinen Gräten weich und lassen sich mit verspeisen. Die fertig eingelegten Fische werden nach dem Abkühlen im Kühlschrank aufbewart und sind so gut 2 Wochen haltbar je nachdem wie sauer man den Aufguß macht.


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brat-Hornfisch- Hering- Weißfisch in Sauer*

Für den Aufguß benötigen wir:
reichlich rohe Zwiebeln
Schnittlauch
Knoblauch (Pulver geht auch)
Dillspitzen frisch oder getrocknet
Senfkörner
schwarzen Pfeffer
Lorbeerblätter
Salz
Zucker
Surig Essigeszenz (Konzentrat)
Wasser


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brat-Hornfisch- Hering- Weißfisch in Sauer*

zum Braten brauchen wir:
reines Planzenöl (bitte kein Olivenöl weil es zu geschmacksintensiv ist) Weizenmehl für die Panade


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brat-Hornfisch- Hering- Weißfisch in Sauer*

Als Fische Eignen sich:
Rotaugen, Haseln, Hornhecht, Makrele, Hering, Aal

Außerdem brauchen wir:
Bratenwender
gute, große und vor allem beschichtete Bratpfanne mit erhöhtem Rand
großer Topf
scharfes Messer
Brettchen
Teller
Mayonnaiseeimer mit Deckel


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brat-Hornfisch- Hering- Weißfisch in Sauer*

Und so wird´s gemacht:
Fische schuppen waschen ausnehmen. Heringen, Makrelen und Weißfischen entfernen wir mit dem scharfen Messer Kopf und Schwanz. Aale und Hornfische werden in etwa 15cm lange Stücke zerteilt. Dann legen wir die Fische in einen großen Topf und geben dazu reichlich Salz und schwarzen Pfeffer (Pulver). Reichlich deshalb weil der Sud am Ende einiges der Gewürze "schluckt". Nun stellen wir die Fische über Nacht in den Kühlschrank. Dies ist wichtig, denn sonst zerfallen uns die Fische beim Braten. Waren die Fische vorher eingefrohren ist dies nicht nötig.
Jetzt werden die Zwiebel geschält und in Scheiben geschnitten. Damit legen wir eine erste Schicht bereits in den Eimer worauf anschließend die Bratfische gelegt werden. Jetzt werden die Fische in Weizenmehl gewendet damit sie einen gleichmäßigen Überzug bekommen und besser bräunen. In die Pfanne kommt jetzt reichlich Pflanzenöl (Fisch muß beim Braten schwimmen, man könnte die Heringe auch frittieren). Der Herd wird auf höchste Stufe gestellt und der Fisch goldbraun ausgebraten. Die Fische werden dann noch auf der anderen Seite angebraten und dann auf die Zwiebelschicht gelegt. Darauf kommen jetzt Schnittlauch Lorbeerblätter, Dill, Knoblauch, Senfkörner und wieder Zwiebeln. So verfahren wir bis der Eimer bis zum Rand voll ist.
Jetzt erhitzen wir in der Pfanne genügend Wasser für den Aufguß. Hinzu geben wir genügend Essig, Zucker, Salz und wer will noch zusätzlich Pfeffer. Bei dem Essig braucht man nicht zu sparen denn der Fisch zieht einiges der Säure. Wenn der Sud in der Nase beißt ist er gerade richtig! Der heiße Sud wird nun über die Heringsschichten gegossen bis alle Fische bedeckt sind. Jetzt verschließen wir den Eimer mit dem Deckel und lassen alles abkühlen. Nach 2-3 Tagen im Kühlschrank sind die Fische genügend durchgezogen und können verspeist werden.
Ich wünsche guten Appetit.


----------



## Bondex (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brat-Hornfisch- Hering- Weißfisch in Sauer*

Hat das auch schon mal einer mit Karpfen oder Schleie probiert. Vielleicht schmecken die auf diese Weise zubereitet nicht mehr so muffig???


----------



## Hummer (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brat-Hornfisch- Hering- Weißfisch in Sauer*

Hallo Björn, 

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Anleitung. Mit ein paar Bildern "gewürzt" - vom Feinsten :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## muddyliz (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brat-Hornfisch- Hering- Weißfisch in Sauer*

@ Bondex: Hast du's schon mal mit Rotweinbeize probiert? Echt lecker !!! Mein Rezept findest du hier: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#sauer


----------

